# unemployed A and P mechanic



## straycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking for corporate aviation work in Thailand / Asia I have 33 years experiance and want to retire to Thailand.


----------



## klikster (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a startup company in Nakornphanom that has a few aircraft and is training pilots. Maybe not so stable, however.


----------



## straycat (Apr 8, 2008)

klikster said:


> There is a startup company in Nakornphanom that has a few aircraft and is training pilots. Maybe not so stable, however.


I don't know where Nakornphanom is. Do you know the name of the company?


----------



## klikster (Sep 21, 2008)

straycat said:


> I don't know where Nakornphanom is. Do you know the name of the company?


NKP is on the Mekong in Issan. The airport is toward Sakorn Nakorn, Ill try to dig out the company.


----------



## klikster (Sep 21, 2008)

Here is pretty much all I know .. except there seems to be some animosity. There is a discussion on another forum.

"International Aviation College Nakhon Phanom University is taking off!
Our fleet of Diamond Diesel engine aircraft is arriving Twin engine is "Glass Cockpit". The 26 January, we will make a conference to present our vision of training and also the new technologies in sight... new fuels, next generation of aircraft...
We have also decided to reduced the Entry Level to "University Pre Entry Level" but with a check in Maths, Physics and English (instead of a Bachelor Degree). This will save time for the students (and money for their parents).
You are welcome to visit our facilities (Rajabat Nakhon Phanom- 26 Jan Afternoon)
Our website:
http://www.npu.ac.th/iac/"


----------



## filmp (Oct 1, 2008)

straycat said:


> Looking for corporate aviation work in Thailand / Asia I have 33 years experiance and want to retire to Thailand.


If you want to set up a company, you should contact BOI (Board of Investment).
boi.go.th

They can help you with visa and loan. 
I imigrated from Thailand to US and have been working in avionic industry for awhile too.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

What kind of visa are you planning on getting? You may not be able to get a work permit, or even a visa that will allow you to stay. What kinds of visas are available may affect what you decide you want to do, and how you go about it. Check out some of the other threads here about visas and starting a business.


----------

